# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  OpenBGP Project

## avel

_We are pleased to announce the official release of OpenBGPD 3.6.
This is our first formal release._ 

http://www.openbgp.org/

http://www.undeadly.org/cgi?action=arti ... 1108213910

Το logo του btw ειναι καταπληκτικό  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## paravoid

> Ο OpenBGPd παίζει μόνο με OpenBGPd στο άλλο άκρο, ή συνεργάζεται και με Quagga/Zebra/MikroTik/Cisco κλπ;


Χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει, υποθέτω πως αν έπαιζε μόνο με OpenBGPd από την άλλη, δεν θα λεγόταν OpenBGPd αλλά Open$FOOd.
Με άλλα λόγια, το BGP είναι internet standard, αν δεν το υλοποιεί σωστά είναι buggy.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## dweller

παίζει υπέροχα, εδώ τρέχει εδώ και μήνες.
Προφανώς συνεργάζεται με οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα που υλοποιεί σωστά το bgp standard.

----------

